# welche Videokarte könnt Ihr empfehlen?



## goredon (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
bin Newbie (ist jetzt auch mein erster Beitrag).
Hab schon ein wenig versucht mit Software zu capturen, aber leider ist mein PC nicht gut genug um gute Ergebnise zu erzielen (zuviele dropped Frames). 

Möchte mir deshalb eine Videokarte zulegen. 
Sollte analoge Eingänge haben, da ich ein paar VHS-C Tapes digitalisieren will, aber auch digitale Eingänge. 
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Beschleuniger-Karte und Videokarte? Oder ist es dass gleiche?

was könnt ihr da Empfehlen?


----------



## Framehunter (19. Januar 2004)

*Antwort*

Also: Alle neuen Grafikkarten sind Beschleunigerkarten. Das bedeutet, das sie dem Prozessor bei Grafikbefehlen schon einen Teil der Arbeit abnehmen.
Wieviel Geld möchtest du denn ausgeben? Wenn du eine gute Gamerkarte suchst, die ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat, nimm zum Beispiel eine ATI Radeon 9600XT von Sapphire! Damit hast du auch noch genug Power für Half Life 2 und co. Sie kostet ca. 200 Euro.


----------



## goredon (20. Januar 2004)

wollte eigentlich eine richtige videokarte haben (also mit mpeg-chip, oder wie das heisst, drauf) um halt mit hardware zu capturen und nicht mit ner software, da ich damit nicht das gewuenschte ergebnis bekomme. der preis sollte die 200er marke nicht ueberschreiten.


----------

